# My New MA Blog - Journaling my MA Journey Online



## llewis823 (Jun 22, 2008)

I posted this on the Women and MA section but realized there might be many beginners out there like me who would be interested in my new MA blog...I just started a blog to chronicle my martial arts journey. I am a 43 yo mom of two who just started about a year ago and just got my yellow belt a few months ago, but I am going back to the beginning and bringing myself up to current rank. Then, going on a day by day basis of what is currently going on in my journey and maybe some fun sidebars but still within the MA subject. All kidding aside, I absolutely love martial arts and can see myself staying with it the rest of my life. And when I'm older and wiser in my journey, I would like to write a book about my experience for women like me (or men!)who start studying a martial art later in life and who is more surprised by that themselves than anyone else! : ) Since I try to see the humor in things, my blog pokes fun at myself and the situation sometimes. And I tend to say things that others only think to themselves. LOL! If you'd like to stop by, here is the spot to go, but keep in mind, I am brand spanking new to blogging, so bear with me as I get to learn the ropes. I hope you enjoy!
http://martialartsmom.blogspot.com/


----------



## jkembry (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for passing this on.  I enjoyed your journey so far.

- Jeff -


----------



## llewis823 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I'm having fun with it so far. Waiting for the writers' block to hit though : )


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some of you thought with us.  The Blog idea is a interesting way of keeping up with what happens during training. May i suggest you also make hard copies for yourself to look back on later on done the years


----------



## llewis823 (Jul 2, 2008)

tshadowchaser:
Good idea on making hard copies. At some point in the future after I get my black belt, I plan on writing a book of the entire journey...you know, to encourage others.  One of those, "If I did it, you can do it" kind of things and having fun (and poking fun) at myself along the way.  Thanks and please check in often as I'm really have a good time with it!

http://martialartsmom.blogspot.com/


----------



## still learning (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello, We enjoy reading your Ma journey blog.   Excellant and everyone who looks back on their beginning? ....can feel the pains and experiences you gone thru.....we can see and feel because many of us have gone thru similar things...

Who know's? ...a book first...than a movie...?   .....Keep going...Aloha


----------



## llewis823 (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought a reality show with a mom like me starting a journey like this would be cool. As long as it were done in good taste, I would watch it. Woudn't you?


----------



## TwentyThree (Jul 6, 2008)

llewis823 said:


> I thought a reality show with a mom like me starting a journey like this would be cool. As long as it were done in good taste, I would watch it. Woudn't you?



I know I would! :ultracool


----------

